# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Problem with MS DTC on SQL2008 win server 2k8 with linked server from sql2000 win ser

## Snezana

Hi,

We have migrated our db from sql2000 win server 2k to sql2008 win server 2k8. We have linked server from sql2000 win server 2k. By our opinion the problem is with DTC and we have made a lot of setting that we found as solution for our problem, but still the problem exist. There is no any error or worning or information niether in the sql log nor in win event viewer. The application is hanging out and at the end the time out exception is shown.

What we have done till now:

1. Enable Network DTC Access with inbound and outbound with No Authentication Required on win 2k8
2. We have opened RPC dynamic port allocation through registry on 2k and 2k8
3. We have entered subkey TurnOffRpcSecurity in the registry HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSDTC and made it enable on 2k and 2k8
4. We have added exception for DTC in firewall for all entities

What we have notice that when we restart SQL service and make the first try for our transaction the following is shown:
"Attempting to initialize Microsoft Distributed Transaction Coordinator (MS DTC). This is an informational message only. No user action is required."
and after it:
"Recovery of any in-doubt distributed transactions involving Microsoft Distributed Transaction Coordinator (MS DTC) has completed. This is an informational message only. No user action is required."

Does someone have any idea what else can be done in order to solve the problem?

Thanks in advance.

Regards, 
Snezana

----------


## J013

It is unclear what your problem is. From your post all I can tell is that you have a problem and that the symptoms are talking about MS DTC. What are you trying to do, and what error or behavior are you getting that you were not expecting to get? This will help diagnose your problem a lot better.

----------

